# Caught in the Act



## Roxie

Did your bun steal somthing from you? Do something she wasnt supposed to? Be in a area she wasnt supposed to be in ? post pics


----------



## Johncdn

This is not my bun.The pic was found on the net, but it always makes me smile.







http://www.rabbit.org/graphics/fun/netbunnies/


----------



## girlzilla

lmao my bun always does that, steals food off my plate. he's a shocker with anything made of bread. he's worked out that if he tugs hard enough, the entire crust will come off the slice of bread and he can run away with it. little monkey


----------



## naturestee

Can't... move... stuck in... clothes


----------



## Chickenlittle586

awwww. that pic is so cute naturestee. It reminds me of a bunny burrito.


----------



## undergunfire

*Baby Marlin makes a mess....*





*


Mallory and Madilyn make a mess within 24 hours...*









*Madilyn sits on things that she is not supposted to be sitting on...














Mallory and Morgan attack for craisins!...





*


----------



## XxMontanaxX

:X


----------



## girlzilla

lmao that is SO cute!

i could quite possiblypass outfrom cuteness overload right now


----------



## cheryl

This is Miss Sunshine getting into mischief one evening,luckily i was sitting at the pc desk and my camera was within my reach,and i quickly grabbed this shot.

I'm sure i posted this picture in my blog a while ago

She had knocked the rubbish bin over,in order to get to the bread bag,little bugger *shakes head*








cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies




----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Let me make sure there is nothing in the charity bag that shouldn't be there!!!* 








*If I hide under here, she can't fine me and put me back in the cage!!!* 






*There is nothing to see in the toy horse barn, nothing at all.. there is no one in here...* h34r2


----------



## ec

That toy horse barn shot is hilarious! It looks like he was playing Monopoly and ended up going directly to jail...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Thanks! That's one of my most favorite photos of Bo. He loves to get in that barn and hide from us. He thinks no one can see him. We'll close the doors (there are doors on the front and back ofeach stall) and he can open them. There are even little hay racks in there and we sometimes leave him hay. Of course, he sometimes leaves us presents too! :X


----------



## MsBinky

This is Bam-Bam going through my groceries, making sure I got things he liked...






This is Bam-Bam trying to get to the strawberries...






Before I took these pictures though, he had grabbed a bag of grapes and ran off with them! Lol. I hadn't been paying attention and I am not used to him being out all day. I think he enjoyed it "en masse".


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's hilarious! I see he found strawberries! Does he like them? Bo thinks they are evil and thumps them until they are moosh in the floor of his cage.


----------



## ec

*That is insanely cute (including hay racks)! IKWYM about them thinking that we can't see them when we can - Nibbles crawls under her digging sheets and blankets and tunnels and hops around. She's always very surprised when I call her and then go and pet her through the fabric. 

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thanks! That's one of my most favorite photos of Bo. He loves to get in that barn and hide from us. He thinks no one can see him. We'll close the doors (there are doors on the front and back ofeach stall) and he can open them. There are even little hay racks in there and we sometimes leave him hay. Of course, he sometimes leaves us presents too! :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*ec wrote: *


> *That is insanely cute (including hay racks)! IKWYM about them thinking that we can't see them when we can - Nibbles crawls under her digging sheets and blankets and tunnels and hops around. She's always very surprised when I call her and then go and pet her through the fabric.
> 
> Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's one of my most favorite photos of Bo. He loves to get in that barn and hide from us. He thinks no one can see him. We'll close the doors (there are doors on the front and back ofeach stall) and he can open them. There are even little hay racks in there and we sometimes leave him hay. Of course, he sometimes leaves us presents too! :X
Click to expand...

There's a little hay rack in the photo if you look! It's to the right of him and back. I love that they think they are so sneaky! I think that's why I love bunnies so much is that so many people think they are just sweet, furry animals to pet - when in reality they have really big personalities!


----------



## ec

Gotcha - I see it now. 

I think sometimes Nibbles is pretty successful at being sneaky, but more often than not she reminds me of a little kid who thinks they got away with something, but didn't.  Her attitude can be a bit maddening every now and then, but more than 90% of the time, she just makes me laugh. She really helps put my worries in perspective. I guess it's because she's so full of life and mischief!

Hope you can get some more pics of your boy in the horse barn!


----------



## ratmom

Oh I just love this thread lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*ec wrote: *


> Gotcha - I see it now.
> 
> I think sometimes Nibbles is pretty successful at being sneaky, but more often than not she reminds me of a little kid who thinks they got away with something, but didn't.  Her attitude can be a bit maddening every now and then, but more than 90% of the time, she just makes me laugh. She really helps put my worries in perspective. I guess it's because she's so full of life and mischief!
> 
> Hope you can get some more pics of your boy in the horse barn!



I've told lots of people that when I got Bo, 3 years ago, it changed my life. My worries seemed not so important either. My stress levels decreased tremendously! and I laugh at least a few times everyday! 

They are just like little kids! I got Bo and the girls new wicker mats last night. The girls love theirs and have been sitting on them most of the time. Bo grabbed his and started methodically chewing his into pieces. An 18 x 12 mat is now shreadded into his litterbox - except about a 12 x 3 inch strip.

he's such a brat! LOL!


----------



## Aina

This is an old video of Ronnie when he got out of his cage and backyard one day before the fence was fixed and he moved inside.


----------



## MsBinky

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That's hilarious! I see he found strawberries! Does he like them? Bo thinks they are evil and thumps them until they are moosh in the floor of his cage.


Lol yeah he really likes them a lot. Thank goodness I had no cherries


----------



## Roxie

SLUSHY!!!! YUM YUM!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Hannah, that's such a cute picture. If you look close enough it looks like he's drinking from the straw.

Susan


----------



## Roxie

Actully,that is a spoon!

~Hannah


----------



## MsBinky

OMG that's so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Xila

I think I can dig up a few of BunBun...





BunBun under my computer desk. He is not allowed under there and he KNOWS it. 





"What? No, Of course I was not eating it!
I was..."
...
...
-zooms off-





Beanies in it, sringes on the scarf, plastic eyes, plastic noes... All in all, it's just not safe. But what does he do first thing out of his cage?
Yup. xD






Give a bun a phone book, he'll want you to clean it up, too.

BunBun also tends to steal my brother's socks, but no pictures on that one. ;P
We give him a miscilaneous baby sock nobody can find the other to or fit into, but he would still rather have my brother's used socks! xD
:disgust:

~Xila and BunBun


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Toby doing his "wake-up call" to me. He races around the bed in circles, hops up on my chest, shoves his whiskers in my face, and yesterday, I have no idea what it was, but I felt something fluffy flop onto my face. He didn't jump on my face, as I felt no legs/feet, but it was all fluffy, like he dead-bunny flopped onto my face. Weird.

Sorry for the crappy quality. I took a video to see if I could get film of him doing it. I took the best freeze-frames. It was dark, and this was the best I could do to fix them up 

In some of the images, all Toby looks like is a dark shadow-blob. I'm the blob under the quilt lol

Sneakin' up...




Whiskers near the face...




She's moving! RUN!




She stopped moving...




Oh, well. I'm outta here!


----------



## sha10ly88

"I dont think mom sees me here"





"I took too long biting that off. She caught me. Aww ..."


----------



## LuvMyRabbits

" 



Shadow caught trying to eat my popcorn chicken!






" 



Shadow caught again!! trying to eat my hamburger this time...and I thought rabbits only ate veggies 













Got Laptop??









" 



Spirit eating the remote...lol it has no buttons now :nerves1









" 



Spirit caught in the act of catching some serious Zzzz's ...I laugh so hard every time i see this picture..she looks so funny









" 



And last but not least....My cat Gemini caught in the act of thinking he is a rabbit :biggrin2:He goes in their cages and their boxes as much as they do


----------



## irishlops

i would be careful of cat pee and poo though its really cute!


----------



## coolbunnybun

such great and adoreable pictures everyone!


----------



## Boz

That bedding used to be in a bag. Dolla and Domino are fleeing the scene leaving poor Louie to the blame. However, I know Dolla, and she did this!


----------



## Happi Bun

Hilarious picture Breanna! :rofl:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Magic got caught in the act of jumping into Sage's pen...on accident! lol. I didn't know I'd clicked the button to take a picture, but my finger slipped onto it as I was moving forward to stop Magic! Still made out for a great pic.

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3

Look at those little feet go!


----------



## cheekynj

Those pics are sooooooooooooooooo adorable! I want a bunny :bawl:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

This is Smokies as a baby. Trying to drink my milk shake.


----------



## SDShorty

What? you mean this couch isn't here for me?


----------



## godzirra




----------



## Bunnyluverz

This is Kitty.my bunny going thru my purse.. how naughty!








Then i caught her trying to hide her "accident" up... 










so naughty...^^








dun look behind me mommy! <.<


----------



## mistyjr

Cute!


----------



## Chansey

Not my rabbit, but definitely one of the funniest animal pictures I have seen...:rofl:


----------



## BrittsBunny

*Chansey wrote: *


> Not my rabbit, but definitely one of the funniest animal pictures I have seen...:rofl:




ROFL!! loveee it!! :clapping:


----------



## kahlin

One of our bunnies made off with a cookie once. He was a trouble maker!



And now we have Mr. Behr. He is also a trouble maker. Here he is...ON the kitchen table, and yes, that *is* the sugar bowl.






Here he is getting into the garbage.








Getting stuck in the hay bin...






I also have pictures somewhere of him going through the grocery bags and checking out the fridge. He keeps life interesting, this little monster. :biggrin:


----------



## hln917

LOL! Guess you weren't exaggerating in your blog about Behr and Finley being the troublesome duo!


----------



## butsy

Here is butsy in the mop bucket trying to avoid going in the cage :rofl:


----------



## kahlin

Cute! Bunnies are so funny.


----------



## Ghost

Awweh  All of these lil hoppers are adorable  And hilarious !


----------



## Myia09

Kinobe caught stealing my credit cards






Kinobe getting into the hay box


----------



## ZipperNipper

Here's my little thief. That's the lid to the treat container that he though he was making off with. ^^ Three binkies for Yogies!


----------



## Acacia-Berry

OMG SO cute!!


----------



## Digdug

*Johncdn wrote: *


> This is not my bun.The pic was found on the net, but it always makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/graphics/fun/netbunnies/
> 
> *
> I caught my bunny doing that on film!*
> [flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/hPFSBjVmD4M&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Anaira

LOL that video is funny! Reuben steals my food when I'm distracted by the rugby; he's acquired a taste for caramel slice and coconut ice!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

What do you mean 'get down'?



Rue


----------



## Anaira

Haha, 'Kneel before me!'


----------



## Serenity73

I am missing buttons on my remote from Miss Cinder too.
Spirit looks a lot like her too btw.


----------



## Digdug

picture on post 55 is awesome
!


----------



## Lil.Old.Maggie

Not mine but this picture always makes me laugh  Killer rabbit!!


----------



## lloorren




----------



## MiniLopHop

I couldn't find the oats for breakfast one morning, then Becky was caught red pawed!


----------



## LaylaLop

Haha.. So Layla was on the couch with me and jumped to the side table where I usually don't let her since sometimes there are power cords.. She immediately hopped up onto the pillow pile behind the lamp and almost fell, but balanced herself.






Then she decided to try to jump onto the kleenex box buut since there was a box sitting on top of it, it fell off and she got a surprise!






I couldn't stop laughing.. she looked so shocked the box "ate" her face! I know this wasn't her deliberately being naughty, but I did catch her in the act of being somewhere she shouldn't!


----------



## candice136

cute:biggrin:very mischeivious


----------



## Digdug

With all the rabbits having snuffles its a wonder more dont stick their heads in tissue boxes.


----------



## candice136

Me and my familys rabbit tommy isn't very mishceivious he 's more cute :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shawnwk1

i love this thread it makes me go "oh man what did i get myself into" lol. chance is definitely an onry one who loves getting into stuff he's not suppose to so i'll have to get pics  

love the cat in the rabbit cage pic that would totally be my Romeo (i've got a picture of him inmy hedgehogs travel cage at the vet. needless to say that was my grouchy hedgie and he didn't like that one too much lol). 

every time i go up to Chances room to check on him Romeo is right behind me trying to sneak in so i can just imagine the trouble they will get into togetheronce Chance is litter trained and free roaming.


----------



## candice136

Looks like becky is having a brilliant time eating the oats and putting her head in the tissue box


----------



## MiniLopHop

My husband just sent me these pictures. Apparently Gary and Becky decided to go crazy this morning!


----------



## Anaira

Paaaartay time!


----------



## Digdug

I :heartbeat: Destructo buns!


----------



## candice136

:biggrin: very mishchevious


----------



## pptara

This act for 18+ can see. 555






http://rabbitguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## ZRabbits

Look Mom, I'm practicing my Barber skills. Don't he look pretty!


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl

Great pics i wish i had some


----------



## cocorabbit

funnybunnymummy wrote:


> What do you mean 'get down'?
> 
> 
> 
> Rue


do you see what I see?.... 

My naughty Mocho.... eating up paper not meant for her!


----------



## Hkok

Erslev playing


----------



## Digdug

Erslev is something else! Please keep us updated on this special bun!
Erslev fans demand more!


----------



## snowflakesmama

bunny escaped her area and was roaming around my room!! shes so tiny awww


----------



## kmaben

I had put shya's left over pellets on top of the dresser. I was sorting through it and didn't even think she would get up there. Kai's like "It was her mom not me!"





I came around the corner and this is what I see!


----------



## FreezeNkody

Gunner being a dirty boy.. Time to get neutered!


----------



## ChocoClover

This one's got a story.

It was taken a couple days after we got them, before I had their big cages.

Theo (in the picture) is not neutered, and the girls are not spayed. I want that because I am breeding. Anyways, they could (I didn't realize this) get out of his cage. I found him the next morning when I went out there to take them out, with poo and pee on the floor, standing on top of Shirley's temporary cage. Shirley was (ahem) angling herself (ahem) and I'm glad I got there in time to prevent it. I took a picture, though.


----------



## bellaterra214

Sebastian looking for wires to chew. Sorry for the crappy pick. It's zoomed way in. I took it from around the corner. Naughty bunny.


----------

